
IPhone hackers pick wrong target - anakron
http://www.therecord.com/news-story/6815795-iphone-hackers-pick-wrong-target-a-uw-expert/
======
rasz_pl
tldr:

"Cryptography. Security. Privacy. Human computer interaction." ... and picking
shitty iCloud passwords "Those are his specialties."

